# Royal baby due in July....



## Cay23 (Jan 12, 2011)

....Or as they just broadcast on the news, "they're saying baby, but could it be babies?"........

Whatever, I think I'm going to go on holiday in July!  

xx


----------



## jaykay76 (Jan 4, 2013)

Cay23 said:


> ....Or as they just broadcast on the news, "they're saying baby, but could it be babies?"........
> 
> Whatever, I think I'm going to go on holiday in July!
> 
> xx


I'm totally with you on that one, that's all we're going to hear about for most of this year!! 

xx


----------



## the_tempress89 (Oct 19, 2011)

as much as im very happy for them... im kind of dreading it aswell.

when the news was first announced everyone just gave me ' that look' my dp was due the same day as prince william! so everyone kept saying to me oh wouldnt it be wonderful if you and kate were pg at the same time. now all i get is sympathy looks, not sure which is worse! 

my mum is too overly excited about the birth of the royal baby(s) to the point its driving me nuts  

but never mind ladies this is 2013! a start of something new for all of us and im sure many of us will achieve our oh-so-wanted bfp's this year 

love and baby dust to all xxx


----------



## Nosilab (Jun 29, 2011)

Totally totally dreading it!  It's all we're gonna here from now until July.....and then beyond!!  Give me strength  

xx


----------



## NatalieP (Mar 5, 2011)

I am dreading hearing about the royal baby. If my bfp had stuck on my last cycle I would have been due the same time as Kate, but as it is I had a chemical pregnancy. Every time I hear about the royal baby it makes my heart drop...makes me remember what happened and I just feel like it will be  a constant reminder for the next year and beyond.  

xxx


----------



## jaykay76 (Jan 4, 2013)

I really feel for you Nataliep, and I really wish you lots of luck and baby dust xx    It is as if we are ignored, and it is hard for the vast majority of people to understand how news of a royal baby can be so painful. 

I hope you get your bfp soon xx


----------

